
An Introduction to Mocking in Python - wampler
http://slviki.com/index.php/2016/06/18/introduction-to-mocking-in-python/
======
coredog64
The content appears to be lifted directly from this two year old posting:

[https://www.toptal.com/python/an-introduction-to-mocking-
in-...](https://www.toptal.com/python/an-introduction-to-mocking-in-python)

I was trying to figure out Python mocking the other day and knew I had seen
that exact content on a different site.

